# (erledigt) QT mit GIF-Unterstützung kompilieren

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

mich stört gelegentlich, daß Konqueror scheinbar keine GIFs darstellen kann - zum Beispiel bei den Listenanzeigen dieses Forums. Wenn er das nicht kann, liegt es allem Anschein nach daran, daß bei der Übersetzung von Qt noch ein USE-Flag gefehlt hat.

Jetzt würde ich mir das nun gerne neu bauen, aber wenn ich "emerge qt" (mit irgendwelchen flags usw.) eingebe, wird das immer nur für qt-4.3.4-r1 gemacht, aber mein KDE beruht offensichtlich noch auf qt-3.3.8-r4. Also nutzt es mir nichts, qt neu zu übersetzen.

Wie überrede ich nun trotzdem meinen bereits vorhandenen Konqueror, GIFs anzuzeigen?Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Mon Apr 21, 2008 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c_m

probiers mal mit 

```
emerge -N qt
```

, ggf auch 

```
emerge -N =qt-3.3.8-r4
```

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *c_m wrote:*   

> probiers mal mit 
> 
> ```
> emerge -N qt
> ```
> ...

 

Das zweite läuft, beim ersten passiert gar nichts.

Allerdings: es war zuvor eh schon ein 

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world
```

 gelaufen, das die gewünschte Wirkung doch auch hätte zeigen müssen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *c_m wrote:*   

> probiers mal mit [...] 
> 
> ```
> emerge -N =qt-3.3.8-r4
> ```
> ...

 

So, hat funktioniert, danke.

----------

## Necoro

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   probiers mal mit [...] 
> 
> ```
> emerge -N =qt-3.3.8-r4
> ```
> ...

 

alternativ wäre auch emerge -N --oneshot qt:3 gegangen. Dabei wird hinterm doppelpunkt der slot angegeben  :Smile: . Ist in der Regel einfacher als explizit die version aufzuschreiben ... (und --oneshot ist sinnvoll, da man normalerweise qt:3 nicht explizit im world-file haben will, sondern nur als Abhängigkeit)

----------

